# 360 Degree View



## Chuck Key (Feb 18, 2008)

Made the blank then cut off one edge and drilled down the center of the remaining piece.  This kind of gives an abstract design to the remaining blank.  The material is Walnut, Maple, Lacewood and aluminum.  The link at the end will go to a 750 kb movie showing a 360 degree view of the blank on the lathe.

























This is the link to the 360 view movie.

Chuckie


----------



## gerryr (Feb 18, 2008)

Nicely done.  I like how it looks.


----------



## papaturner (Feb 18, 2008)

Good job........that`s a cool look.

Perry


----------



## Tanner (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow Chuck, now this pen is gorgeous, stunning, incredible, awesome, outstanding, and blessed!  But this is what we expect from you!  The segmenting is crazy cool!  You are a true genius.


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 18, 2008)

Really great look and i liked the video.  What a nice touch.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 18, 2008)

That looks nice; great figure in the Lacewood and the finish is fantastic.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 18, 2008)

Love it Chuckie and the short clip is a great way too show off a awesome looking pen Well done![]


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chuck, that is a great looking pen. The video is a nice idea.


----------



## VisExp (Feb 18, 2008)

I've been so focused on drilling through the center of the design   Nice thinking outside the box.  I need to remember that.


----------



## plomanto (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice pen and great workmanship


----------



## R2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Wonderful workmanship on a great looking pen![^]


----------



## Charles (Feb 18, 2008)

Explain, you cut off what edge? If you don't mind. BTW Beautiful Pen


----------



## Chuck Key (Feb 19, 2008)

Sure glad everyone seems to like the pen 

Charles, if the blank looked something like this:








The cut would be along the verticle broken line.  The same thing could be accomplished by drilling off the center of the blank.

Hope that helps.

Chuckie


----------



## fiferb (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow, that lacewood really glows in the video. Cool idea!


----------



## B727phixer (Feb 19, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 30, 2013)

Love it. Great pen.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 30, 2013)

Man that is reviving an old thread. It was nice then and still is and I am guessing it is giving a few some new ideas. Hope it does and love to see them.


----------



## Fishinbo (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow! The beautiful wood combination and technique created a great pattern. Impressive turning!


----------

